# manual trans.????



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I was wondering if they ever made a manual trans. car for the 240sx, here in america, or if we need to always swap in a Jspec one.
thanx.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*trans*

may want to check japan direct


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Are there any 240's, that i can buy, and them have manual trans. cuz ive check'd on a lot of sites, and all i could find were auto 240's. Thanx for the site though.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm not completely understanding your question. the 240SX came in standard or automatic transmission. if all you can find are automatic 240SXs, then that's all that is being sold on the internet that you can find. it doesn't mean there weren't any standard transmission 240SXs manufactured.


----------

